# Gmr 1-20-14



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Hit the GMR with the float n' fly looking for a January smallie. No dice.

Wound up with a couple of crappie, one being a Fish Ohio. Funny, since I went all of last year without a Fish Ohio anything.

Water was 34 degrees with about 12-14" of visibility, at least for me I don't know how far the fish could see.




























Wanted a smallie, but I'll take it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice crappie delta! I gotta try this rig sometime soon!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

very impressive! Did you eat that thing? I would have for sure.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow DO, that's one heck of an ice cold crappie! Nice catch in the middle of the winter. Is that 4pound line?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice work. I'm liking the hardcore winter fishing photos.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> Is that 4pound line?


 It's 8 pound Fluorocarbon, overkill I know. The thought of a big smallie on the end of 4 pound (or even 6) line scares me though. I know it can be done, but with my poor knot tying and rudimentary landing techniques I like to err on the heavy side.



sammerguy said:


> Did you eat that thing? I would have for sure.


No, it did look good though. One of these days I'd like catch a bunch to eat. My son is always asking why I never eat any.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> It's 8 pound Fluorocarbon, overkill I know. The thought of a big smallie on the end of 4 pound (or even 6) line scares me though. I know it can be done, but with my poor knot tying and rudimentary landing techniques I like to err on the heavy side.
> 
> 
> How do you like that stuff? Are you using straight fluorocarbon or is it just a leader? Does feel as sensitive as everyone says? I just got a spool of the suffix 8lb
> ...


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

fisherFL said:


> How do you like that stuff? Are you using straight fluorocarbon or is it just a leader? Does feel as sensitive as everyone says? I just got a spool of the suffix 8lbPosted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


On spinning gear I only use it for leader material, on this reel it is tied to 8 lb. nano-fil, which is great for this application if you ask me. It really does cast a mile.

On my other main spinning rod I use flouro tied to a braid main line. I like the BPS flouro, but the 8 pound I just bought was Seagaur Red Label it's even cheaper and seems to be okay.

I've never tried just flouro on a spinning reel, I've heard that it can cause issues if you go much over 4 or 6 pound due to it's memory.

I do have straight fluorocarbon on one of my bait casters though and don't have any issues.

It is definitely more sensitive than mono, but not as sensitive a braid. If you have been using mono you will notice a difference.

Speaking of light line I just remembered seeing a TV show where a guy wanted to set a record, so he went Blue Marlin fishing with 4 pound test. He caught one too.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Well done! Nothing like bringing in the fish when there is snow on the ground!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Nice job in the snow! That's a huge crappie.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Really nice crappie. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

a 13 inch crappie is a hawg crappie out of the river anytime much less during this polar vortex, snowball earth, mini ice age global cooling period. Well done.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice fish, especially during the maunder minimum!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Nice fish, especially during the maunder minimum!!


Those are those European walleye aren't they? I just thought they were funny looking saugeye. What is the minimum on those anyway?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Those are those European walleye aren't they? I just thought they were funny looking saugeye. What is the minimum on those anyway?


I believe youre thinking of the Zander minimum, I'm not sure what it is though.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

deltaoscar said:


> Hit the GMR with the float n' fly looking for a January smallie. No dice.
> 
> Wound up with a couple of crappie, one being a Fish Ohio. Funny, since I went all of last year without a Fish Ohio anything.
> 
> ...


Nice jig color! See, I'm paying attention!
Can't wait for the first smallie on it!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> I believe youre thinking of the Zander minimum, I'm not sure what it is though.


No, a zander is what the old german guy that lives next door rented to refinish his hardwood floors with. I'm not sure what the minimum size is that you could use on a floor though...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

That's a really cool catch... Species, temps, lure, location all of the above. That's one to be really proud of.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a great winter river fish!! Just and FYI I have been having a little luck with river smallies this winter on tubes, 3 and 4 inch. White, red sparkles, and grey with purple sparkles. Good luck and way to get out there and catch fish!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

allbraid said:


> That is a great winter river fish!! Just and FYI I have been having a little luck with river smallies this winter on tubes, 3 and 4 inch. White, red sparkles, and grey with purple sparkles. Good luck and way to get out there and catch fish!!!


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

A few pics from the last couple of weeks


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

allbraid said:


> A few pics from the last couple of weeks


Well color me impressed. Great looking fish allbraid. Thanks for the tips.

Are those GMR smallies? If I may be so bold. And if so I'd love to hear more about where in the river (not specifically, but generically) you caught those.

That one smallie seems to have some weird spots.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Not GMR, but a little north (central OH). I have been fishing for winter smalleys for a few years and look for areas in the river that remain current free at all water levels, the bass seem to attract to these holes that offer current protection during winter floods. Example would be the down stream end of and island. Also 90 degree bends have been some what rewarding. Hope this helps. 
And again let me say "congrats" on a very nice winter fish. I am always impressed by those who get out and produce results in the most extreme conditions. 
(the spotted one was a bonus catch, and not on a tube. LOL!!) 

Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

allbraid said:


> A few pics from the last couple of weeks


I was just joking around but those are some nice bronzebacks!!!


----------

